# Cyclogest any info ??



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls

Went for my third IUI today and my nurse has put me on Cyclogest pessaries for the first time. Has anyone else used these before ? I'm not sure about it ?

Any info would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

yes I am using Cyclogest pessaries at the moment, what is it you are not sure about?


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Smithy2


Was just wondering what it's for lol.....have you heard if it makes any difference to the outcome of the IUI ?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jelly,

Just board crashing.  Progesterone is released by a fertilised egg, so they are just giving you a bit of extra support.  They are common in fresh IVF/ICSI cycles and certainly won't cause you any harm.

Good luck.

X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Staceysm.....


I guess I'm like everyone else on here...willing to give anything a go lol xx


----------

